# Fluorescent Lights Blinking and Going Off



## GrowRebel (Jul 6, 2011)

I got some Utilitech fluorescent lights ... they are a month old, but I'm having problem with one bulb going out and sometimes both bulbs blink on and off.  I had the same problem with the shop lights that I replaced with these.  The bulbs are new ... sometimes when I fiddle with them they come back on ... some times not.  Is there anything I can do to get these cheap lights to work properly?... don't say go buy some more ... I can't afford it.:ignore: Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2011)

Power surges or starter is where I would begin


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

are you saying 2 different fixtures did this?

or the same fixture with new bulbs continued to do it?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2011)

are the bulbs the proper wattage for the fixture?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

those Utilitech fixtures are chineese import bargain-basement crap with bad connectors.  the last 4 sets of those we got all had contact problems in the fixture where the blub end 'posts' do not seat into the contacts properly.  they sell at Lowes for like $15 - and you get what you pay for.

if you can wiggle a fluorescent blub and make it work - its the contacts.  sometimes you can unplug them and bend the contacts inwards to make better contact.

we ended up returning them and spending another $10 per fixture to get quality - and not one failure since.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 6, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> are you saying 2 different fixtures did this?
> 
> or the same fixture with new bulbs continued to do it?


I'm saying 4 different fixtures did this ... when I bought two more cheapo fixture they did the same thing



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> are the bulbs the proper wattage for the fixture?


 Yes indeed ... I do have the proper wattage ... 40 watts



			
				Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> those Utilitech fixtures are chineese import bargain-basement crap with bad connectors.  the last 4 sets of those we got all had contact problems in the fixture where the blub end 'posts' do not seat into the contacts properly.  they sell at Lowes for like $15 - and you get what you pay for.
> 
> if you can wiggle a fluorescent blub and make it work - its the contacts.  sometimes you can unplug them and bend the contacts inwards to make better contact.
> 
> we ended up returning them and spending another $10 per fixture to get quality - and not one failure since.


 You are right about the basement crap, but that was all I could afford in an emergency with two fixture acting up ... I bet you are right about the bulb end don't seat properly ... I will have to check that out and see if I can some how tighten the contacts.  I will post the results after I try that ... thanks for posting everyone.:hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 6, 2011)

Well ....I tried to see if I could bend the metal that is suppose to make contact with the bulb, but it is flexible ... it pops back. :doh:  I tried putting a piece of toothpick behind it, but the gap is so small between the plastic and the contact, that is is difficult to work with ... I was hoping the toothpick would put it closer in, but I think the toothpick just fell out of the way :confused2: ... I'm going to try and see if I can find a way to open the plastic that hold the contacts, maybe that way I can get something to stay in place to keep the contracts close enough to make a good seat for the bulb. If anyone else has any idea of how to get the bulb to seat better please post.:ciao:


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tin foil maybe?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you SURE that you didn't pick up the 32w flo fixture?
Wal-mart lowes and HD have this one fixture thats only 32w and its the cheapest they have. If you could post up the manufacturer and model number so we can double check for you. Those cheap chinese jobs don't make a lot of the specs shown on the box.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 7, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Tin foil maybe?


:ciao:I'm afraid that might cause a short :shocked:... I was thinking of cotton or something like that 



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Are you SURE that you didn't pick up the 32w flo fixture?
> Wal-mart lowes and HD have this one fixture thats only 32w and its the cheapest they have. If you could post up the manufacturer and model number so we can double check for you. Those cheap chinese jobs don't make a lot of the specs shown on the box.



There is nothing in the booklet that came with the lights that states anything about the wattage of the bulbs :doh:... in fact at lowes they had the 40watt with these fixtures.  And they were working fine before ... one fixture is working find now ... I didn't do anything to it except move the bulb around, but I still don't think it is seated where there is good contact.:angrywife:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2011)

Just keep an eye on it. If you can find the model number post it up. You do not want to pull more then those cheap ballasts can handle. I would not trust the Lowes employees for putting the right bulbs with the right fixture.
I had a cheap one burn up and actually melt, luckily I had GFI and it tripped quick before it caught fire. but I don't do cheap ballast for anything any more.

Can you post a pic of the contacts? might be able to unplug the fixture wait an hour or so (let the cap inside fully discharge) then try to adjust the contacts.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 7, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just keep an eye on it. If you can find the model number post it up. You do not want to pull more then those cheap ballasts can handle. I would not trust the Lowes employees for putting the right bulbs with the right fixture.
> I had a cheap one burn up and actually melt, luckily I had GFI and it tripped quick before it caught fire. but I don't do cheap ballast for anything any more.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the contacts? might be able to unplug the fixture wait an hour or so (let the cap inside fully discharge) then try to adjust the contacts.



The model number on the booklet is NXU-6000 ... Item number is 0245536 ... It is a "utilitech" ... I will take some pictures and put them up tomorrow late morning or early afternoon:ciao:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2011)

it'll handle 25w, 34w, and 40w. 
it's the connectors or the ballast.
just wanted to eliminate the possibility. 
hXXp://milo.com/utilitech-48l-utility-fluorescent-magnetic-shoplight


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 8, 2011)

I was thinking of trying to open the plastic casing somehow and put cotton or something behind them so they will make solid contact with the bulb ... the ballast should not be bad ... because it will work sometimes ... so what do you think?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 8, 2011)

I wouldn't do cotton. to fiberous and can't handle any heat.
Maybe pry them closed a little more with something. so it gets more tension on the contact. I would avoid paper or anything metal. Maybe some high heat rubber maybe?


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 8, 2011)

You can try wrapping some thin gage wire around the contacts on the bulb to make it a little fatter, but make sure to seize it in place, so it will not loosen. It is just a temp fix if it works, until better lights can be acquired. Just don't make it too fat or it will not fit into the groves of the fixture.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 8, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I wouldn't do cotton. to fiberous and can't handle any heat.
> Maybe pry them closed a little more with something. so it gets more tension on the contact. I would avoid paper or anything metal. Maybe some high heat rubber maybe?


 :ciao:Gee ... I didn't think of that ... I guess that area could get pretty hot.  I don't think I have any kind of high heat rubber ... I can't pry them closed because they are flexible they just pop back:confused2: ... the other fixture that I moved the bulb around started working again ... and is still working so far.:watchplant:  The one that won't work had worked when I moved the bulbs around for better contact, but this time it didn't work ... only the one lamp would light and this morning nothing. I guess I better get those toothpick pieces out then:giggle:.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 8, 2011)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> You can try wrapping some thin gage wire around the contacts on the bulb to make it a little fatter, but make sure to seize it in place, so it will not loosen. It is just a temp fix if it works, until better lights can be acquired. Just don't make it too fat or it will not fit into the groves of the fixture.



I think I might have some thin wire floating around somewhere ... I'll check that out and post later.:hubba:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

might consider some conductive electrical grease.  you can get it at most hardware and auto parts stores.  important that it be conductive and not dielectric (non-conductive) grease.  called 'electricians grease' in some places.  you can coat each side of the contacts.  it worked on 2 of the utilitech crap fixtures we got.

but you are still going to be polishing a piece of quartz to make it look like a diamond.  best solution is to cut your losses, return anything that says Utilitech on it, spend the extra $10 and get a quality fixture.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 8, 2011)

I know your broke but you can buy new lamp holders, here is a standard T12 for .91 cents.


hxxp://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=L13357&Category_Code=SocketsFlT8T12&Product_Count=5

There are a few different types so get make sure its the correct one.


----------



## soil (Jul 8, 2011)

i hate to say it reb but them lights are just junk. i am pretty sure its the ballast or starter, but i use the same ones and i got about 9 of them runnin an only a couple fire up proper everytime. i just touch the bulbs on um until they fire up an stop flickerin then they are fine till i shut them off again.



soil :rant:


----------



## Growdude (Jul 8, 2011)

soil said:
			
		

> i hate to say it reb but them lights are just junk. i am pretty sure its the ballast or starter, but i use the same ones and i got about 9 of them runnin an only a couple fire up proper everytime. i just touch the bulbs on um until they fire up an stop flickerin then they are fine till i shut them off again.
> 
> soil :rant:


 
Touching the bulb would have no effect on the ballast or starter.  Do they even have starters anymore? I believe thats all part of the ballast.

Im sure the sockets are the trouble or where the wire attaches to the socket.

a very simple test if its making contact is to mesure the ohms between the 2 pins of the bulb then put the bulb back into the unplugged fixture and mesure the ohms on the wires coming out of the socket, it should be the same and not open or bouncing all over from making and breaking the contact.


----------



## soil (Jul 9, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Touching the bulb would have no effect on the ballast or starter.  Do they even have starters anymore? I believe thats all part of the ballast.
> 
> Im sure the sockets are the trouble or where the wire attaches to the socket.
> 
> a very simple test if its making contact is to mesure the ohms between the 2 pins of the bulb then put the bulb back into the unplugged fixture and mesure the ohms on the wires coming out of the socket, it should be the same and not open or bouncing all over from making and breaking the contact.



Your right touching the bulb should have no affect whatsoever , but it seems to work ? there are no loose connections but _something_ is going on with the contacts, the contacts are nice an tight with the bulbs so it would _seem_ that the contacts are junk and just not contacting good enough with the bulbs , only because when i move the bulbs it affects it , i know it makes no sense but i still believe the ballast are just junk.

i have only tested voltage and all the connections, i have not tested the ohms , so i will give that a try , thanks for the advice gdude!




soil :smoke1:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 9, 2011)

:ciao:hey soil and GrowDude ... I will check that out and let you know how it came out.  I agree soil ... these lights are junk, but it's all I could and can afford right now:cry: ... hopefully I can get them working long enough to where I can get something better ... what kind of shop lights would you recommend and are they available at the brick and molter store?

How are your worms doing soil? Are you getting castings from them?


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 11, 2011)

:ciao: Well the fixture that was working ... just died completely ... no hum no nothing ... it was plugged in but the fixture was close ... I going to take both of them back to lowes ... I had a major brain fart and lost the receipt:doh: :hairpull: :confused2:  but I still have the boxes and will argue the point if I have to.  So since I don't have the receipt I'm stuck with this junk.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 12, 2011)

:ciao: Got some more fixtures ... seem utilitech is the only shop light lowes carries, so I'm stuck.:doh: 

At first when I plugged them in I got nothing :rant: ... I play around putting different bulbs in until they started to blink ... now they are blinking off and on so I'm going to leave them on for 24 hours to "season" them.  Hopefully they will function long enough until I can find better ones .... any recommendations of shop lights let me know.

If any one has any ideas on how to make these crappy lights work better please post.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 12, 2011)

Why get more "shop lights" ?

Did you try the new lamp holders?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

try two more things:

1.  Put the fixture on a flat surface with the bulbs facing upwards.  If it starts fine that way but not hanging, its the contacts.

2.  Hang the fixture and turn it on, then reach out fo both ends and squeeze them together as if you were trying to hold the bulbs over your head.  If that has any impact, its the contacts.

Like I said many times before - Utilitech is complete and total crap.  Go to Sears and get real fixtures.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 13, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Why get more "shop lights" ?
> 
> Did you try the new lamp holders?


:ciao:I'm afraid I'm not familiar with that ... what are they?  Are they reasonably priced?  Are they in the stores?



			
				Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> try two more things:
> 
> 1.  Put the fixture on a flat surface with the bulbs facing upwards.  If it starts fine that way but not hanging, its the contacts.
> 
> ...


 After putting in different bulbs one fixture is staying on, but the other one just one bulb is on ... at one time both bulb were blinking ... now just the one is on, and I can't get anything from the other bulb ... I have them both lying on a flat surface for now.  

I ain't gonna argue about utilitech being total crap, but is there anyway I can get better contact? :confused2:


I didn't know sears carries these fixtures ... I've never seen any at our local Sears.  I will have to check that out, when I can, but for now ... I'm stuck with the crappy utilitech.:rant:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 19, 2011)

Well the local manager at lowes was gracious enough to not only give me a cash refund ... even though I didn't have my original receipt ... he gave me two more of the piece of crap lights at no charge ... what I'm going to do with them I don't know.

Anyway I went to Home Depot and bought two of their Lithonia lights at the same price as the utilitech... same dang thing! Flickering or no light at all ... I just can't win!

I've tried all the spare T 12 bulbs I have and only one bulb works and that's just the flickering  ... I know 4 of the bulbs are brand new ... or hardly used.

What shop light is recommended?  Our local sears doesn't carry shop lights.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had the Lithonia 2 bulb 4 ft T8 for 3 yrs never a problem, but there only good for clonning and maybe 10 days of veg.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, it can be numerous things, but I have a few questions for you. You probably said it already, but honestly I kind of skimmed. These are 2 lamp fixtures? When you pulled them out of the box, did you have to put them together? Im meaning insert the sockets where they go, install end caps, etc? The 'symptoms' you are saying, aside from the obvious possible bad connections, is that you are crossing sockets. Usually the lights have some form of diagram on the ballast. Red, blue, brown, and yellow wires are most common. If just one side from the 2 lamps are crossed it will function much like what you have described. 
If thats not the issue, I've seen MANY ballasts work/not work. How many fixtures you have gone through, I suspect an install error honestly.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

If you bought different lights by a different maker and are still having problems I would almost garentee the problem is in your electrical wiring. A faulty plug in or the wiring from the breaker box


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I've had the Lithonia 2 bulb 4 ft T8 for 3 yrs never a  problem, but there only good for clonning and maybe 10 days of  veg.


:ciao:I have the Lithonia lights that take the 
T 12 bulbs ... and it is for cloning and veg.
 


			
				ston-loc said:
			
		

> Ok, it can be numerous things, but I have a few  questions for you. You probably said it already, but honestly I kind of  skimmed. These are 2 lamp fixtures? When you pulled them out of the box,  did you have to put them together? Im meaning insert the sockets where  they go, install end caps, etc? The 'symptoms' you are saying, aside  from the obvious possible bad connections, is that you are crossing  sockets. Usually the lights have some form of diagram on the ballast.  Red, blue, brown, and yellow wires are most common. If just one side  from the 2 lamps are crossed it will function much like what you have  described.
> If thats not the issue, I've seen MANY ballasts work/not work. How many  fixtures you have gone through, I suspect an install error  honestly.


I don't have to put anything together ... it's suppose to be plug and go ... no install other than putting in the bulbs then hanging them up.  And yes ... these are two of the same fixtures ... I also have two more of the utilitech, that the manager gave me free of charge ... 



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If you bought different lights by a different maker and are still having problems I would almost garentee the problem is in your electrical wiring. A faulty plug in or the wiring from the breaker box


I don't have trouble with the rest of my fluorescent lights.  How could it be a faulty plug?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not trying to sound like a know it all, its just what I do for a living. I'm an electrician. 
So out of the box, you just need to install lamps and it has a cord on it to plug into a receptacle? 
Othere that the advise others and myself have already said, if none of that has fixed the issue, I'd suggest getting a digital mulimeter. If you want any help feel free to reply or pm.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry for the spelling, haha. On my cel, not as easy to see the mistakes, haha


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

Your older light maybe be more Volt forgiving that the new one. The older light might work fine on 95/105 ACTUAL VOLTS but the new light have to Have 119/120 ACTUAL VOLTS. The older types of ballist were more forgiving of low voltage than the newer ballist. A coroded plug in or wire connection could cut the voltage down just enough for the new lights to not work right.

Reading back in the thread really leds me to believe you are not getting the right voltage.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed, mostly. Either way, a multi-meter would answer that really quick.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 21, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to sound like a know it all, its just what I do for a living. I'm an electrician.
> So out of the box, you just need to install lamps and it has a cord on it to plug into a receptacle?
> Othere that the advise others and myself have already said, if none of that has fixed the issue, I'd suggest getting a digital mulimeter. If you want any help feel free to reply or pm.


:ciao:Oh good ... an electrician ... I could definitely use the help:clap:
Yes sir/mam ... it is out of the box ... put in the bulbs and hang up ... I got them from home depot.  I don't have a digital multimeter ... just an analog one ... I have no budget to speak of so that's pretty much all I have ... what kind of reading do I need to take?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 21, 2011)

All you need to test is what kind of voltage you are actually getting at that receptacle. Hot to neutral, and hot to ground if your house is new enough to have it.  If you are over 110v, moreso usually between 119-124, your good, and it is the fixture. If not, time to delve deeper


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 21, 2011)

:ciao: I checked with my multimeter and when I have it set at 100 it pegs out ... when I have it set on the 300 scale it looks like 100 volts ... but since it pegs out on the 100 scale my guess is it is about 110V:stoned:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Rebel i know you don't want to hear this again, but you are trying to test and use electrical theory on a cheap piece of chineese throw-away junk.  which is why the manager at Lowes gave you extras.  Utilitech fixtures are as close to worthless as someone can make and buy and get away with it.

you said Sears did not have them, what about mail order?  any electrical supply houses in town?  competitors to Lowes?  

to anyone trying to offer advice on how to troubleshoot a Utilitech fixture - have you ever seen one?  used one?  not just a fluorescent fixture - this particular brand of fixture?  they REALLY suck...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

I got 3 that are 2 yrs old from lowes and they work fine but I'm not growing under them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 23, 2011)

I know yu said yer on a budget but when yu can, go to accessdiscounts.com and buy yu some of these lights. They are $23 each and work flawlessly so far for me. here's a few pics of the bulb and fixture together, and the box they come in. They come as individual light fixtures and yu can also get the bloom bulbs with them. They're awsome (no I don't work for either the company that makes them or sells them) 
In the one pic I have just one bulb lit but yu can connect as many as 8 together to really pump out the lumens.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2011)

I've hung thousands of lights, from cheap as hell to expensive, and all will function unless there's a defect or electrical supply issue. No way that that many new lights (even though cheap) have been defective. You would be suprised how crappy the quality of fixtures are installed in new construction. I'm talking 1.5 million dollar houses to hospitals. Either something you are doing is wrong, or your electrical system has something to figure out.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 24, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> I've hung thousands of lights, from cheap as hell to expensive, and all will function unless there's a defect or electrical supply issue. No way that that many new lights (even though cheap) have been defective. You would be suprised how crappy the quality of fixtures are installed in new construction. I'm talking 1.5 million dollar houses to hospitals. Either something you are doing is wrong, or your electrical system has something to figure out.



What could I be doing wrong?  I'm pretty sure I'm getting 110v ... I'll take the lights to a friends house and see if they work there when I can.  The old ones are working ok and the first two utilitech worked for a couple of months so I don't know what to say ... I'll take the others two back and try for a better model ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 24, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> Rebel i know you don't want to hear this again, but you are trying to test and use electrical theory on a cheap piece of chineese throw-away junk.  which is why the manager at Lowes gave you extras.  Utilitech fixtures are as close to worthless as someone can make and buy and get away with it.
> 
> you said Sears did not have them, what about mail order?  any electrical supply houses in town?  competitors to Lowes?
> 
> to anyone trying to offer advice on how to troubleshoot a Utilitech fixture - have you ever seen one?  used one?  not just a fluorescent fixture - this particular brand of fixture?  they REALLY suck...



I will have to try mail order when I can if I can't find anything that works locally ... thanks


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry, not meaning something u are doing, since u said its plug in ready to go. But there may be some simple tests to figure it out. You can buy a cheap digital meter for $30. Also, ballasts can be purchased separately, which aside from good connections, is they key part to function. You need to acurately check your electricalbefore spending more time and $ getting different light without knowing the actual problem. Good luck, and ask if you have any questions.


----------



## soil (Jul 28, 2011)

i got a real meter reb , i'll go check my volts an ohms an report back. i dont seem to be havin the prob near as much anymore but it still happens , i just dont ever shut the lights off......





soil :chuck:


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 9, 2011)

:ciao:Well I bought the two set of Lithonia lights and I tried one set and it didn't work:doh: ... so I went out and bought new bulbs and tried it ... still no work:hairpull: ... just flickered for a while then when out.  I contacted the manufacturer asking if the light was unforgiving if the voltage wasn't just so , and was told it will work between 110 and 130 volt and if it didn't work then it was defective.  I knew I had at least 110 v.  So I was going to take them both back to home depot and get the $20 fixture, but I decided to tried the other one I didn't open or take out of the box before I took them back and it worked right away ... no flickering at all.:yay:  

So I took the defective one back and exchanged if for another one, got new bulbs and it work right away too.:hubba:

*Back in business.:watchplant:*


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2011)

Talk about a crap streak of purchases!  Glad you got something to finally work. What does the "made in _____" say on those lights label? :doh:

Honestly though, that was just crazy bad luck. I've installed thousands of crappy cheap fixtures, but your run was shear coincidence. Haha.


----------



## soil (Aug 21, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Talk about a crap streak of purchases!  Glad you got something to finally work. What does the "made in _____" say on those lights label? :doh:
> 
> Honestly though, that was just crazy bad luck. I've installed thousands of crappy cheap fixtures, but your run was shear coincidence. Haha.



what you witnessed was the determination of a true cheapskate.  
I am exactly the same way only my temper would not have let the second fixture live through the recession.


soil (gathering worm **** instead of buying dirt )


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 29, 2011)

Well folks those lights are giving me trouble again :doh: ... can any one recommend a good fluorescent light fixture?  If possible a link where to purchase. I've been looking around but only see pretty much what I already have.:confused2:


----------



## Growdude (Aug 29, 2011)

Just get some CFL bulbs and be done. The T12" aren't the bulbs you want to use anyway.

Did you ever try them at someone elses house?

Take them back to Home Depot and plug them in there for them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 29, 2011)

You can get the T5HO multi-bulb fixtures or individual bulb fixtures from access-discounts.com($23 each single bulb n fixture), discount hydro.com ,or HTGsupply.com for single, double, or multibulb fixtures. T5 bulbs put out 5000lumens per 54watt bulb. You can also buy the best CFL bulbs for better price at these places. Get them here and you will not get stuff anywhere else again


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 31, 2011)

I seriously have to bet there is SOME kind of electrical issue. No way that streak is a fixture only problem IME.


----------



## Sol (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow,thats' some seriously bad mojo with the floros. If you were dead set on getting t12's maybe try a local contractor? They might have / or know where to get better quality stuff ( they deal with it every day) . Although if you had a few x-tra bucks those t5s that HushPuppy is talkin about sound like a much better way to go. :aok:   Just my .2 cents     Hmm, i can't find the cents key  lol


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 3, 2011)

:ciao: The budget doesn't allow for anything else right now:doh:  ... all I can do is take them back and try a different brand.  This time American Fluorescent.  The reviews for it are about the same as the other two brands I had, but I'll give it a shot until I can afford to get better fixtures.:hairpull: :confused2:


----------



## Growdude (Sep 3, 2011)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> :ciao: The budget doesn't allow for anything else right now:doh:  ... all I can do is take them back and try a different brand.  This time American Fluorescent.  The reviews for it are about the same as the other two brands I had, but I'll give it a shot until I can afford to get better fixtures.:hairpull: :confused2:


 
You can take them back for the CFL's :hairpull:  I dont understand.


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 3, 2011)

:ciao:The CFL are more expensive and I will need at least 4 lamps to replace the two ... now another one of my fluorescent have gone out and I have to get another one  so I would need 6 to replace the three ... the American Fluorescent are junk too!:doh:  It's like it's the same junk with different names.  Man I am so screwed.:hairpull:


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 3, 2011)

When I get some cash later this week I'm going for these T5 strip lights ... are these lights ok? Would the one light replace the two T12 lights?


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 4, 2011)

:ciao: I did some more looking around because I prefer to have 2 lamp fixtures instead of the strip ... so I'm checking these out ... isn't it better to have mixed lamps instead of all grow bulbs?:confused2: 





:giggle: :fly: :banana:


----------



## soil (Sep 5, 2011)

It never hurts to increase the spectrum with plenty of blues an reds, thats what i do anyway. 
A good 5500k or 6500k would be fine by itself. The red ones (3000k or less) are slightly dimmer then the blue ones but its not a huge difference. if i only had 2 bulbs i'd go with 2 blues but if you gotta bunch , throw a few red ones in there with um.

i use both throughout the whole cycle. 

as far as the T5's go , they are a lot brighter then the t12's. all the ones i have seen lit up , had a nice reflective (expensive) fixture to make them even more bright, so im not sure.



soil


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 6, 2011)

:ciao: Okay ... so these T5's fixtures are going to give me any trouble like the cheap fluorescent fixtures I got ... I'm tired of not getting any light. I'm going to go ahead and get the mixed bulbs. I'm going to order them today ... I need lights bad!:doh:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 7, 2011)

Im baked, and not re-reading the whole thread, but didn't you start out saying these were just for general lighting? NOT grow lights? 

Again, I do not believe that many fixtures, of that many different brands are all bunk buying them new. You need to get your electrical checked out.


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 8, 2011)

:ciao: Dang ... I got the lights but ...
One of the fixtures won't light:doh:  and I know it works.  When I first opened it up I put in the bulbs and plugged it into the nearest outlet ... it lit right up. I unplugged it and took it to where I wanted to hang it and plugged it in ... nothing.  I checked the bulbs to make sure they were in properly and plugged it back in ... nothing.  The instructions stated it may have to reset, but that is just suppose to be a couple of minutes and it should light up and it doesn't. I'm sure it's just some kind of glitch because it lit right up at first.  I plugged the other fixtures (two of them) into the same outlet I plugged the one I can't get to  work and they both work fine so it isn't the outlet.  
Please tell me how I can get this fixture to work.  I really don't believe it is defective.  I really don't want to have to paid to send it back for a replacement.:rant: 




:giggle:


----------



## soil (Sep 8, 2011)

did you try it in other outlets (again) just to make sure ?







soil :icon_smile:


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 9, 2011)

:ciao: soil ... what I did was took the bulbs from the working fixture and tried them in the fixture that wasn't working ... still no lights:doh:  ... and I took the bulbs that was with the fixture that wasn't working and put them in the fixture that was ... lights! So dang it:hairpull:  ... the fixture is indeed bad ... I'm having such rotten luck with these fluorescent fixtures, but no sweat ... HTG Supply is sending me another fixture,:cool2:  with a prepaid sticker so I can sent the defective one back.  That HTG Supply really :headbang2:


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 12, 2011)

:ciao: Okay ... HTG Supply came through and I got the replacement fixture as well as spare bulbs ... I don't know if that was a mistake or what, but I am grateful.:woohoo: 

All fixtures are working fine ... no flickering ... no on and off ... no one bulb burning. ... and they do look like they are giving off more light than the T12 bulbs.

All I can say is thank God for harvest time:yay:  ... I would never have been able to get these lights if not for that.  I didn't want to spend that much, but I was so tried of the hassle with the cheap lights ... for those that have them and they work fine consider yourselves lucky.

From what I see I got a pretty good deal at $50 bucks a fixture even though that seem a bit expensive to me.  But other places wanted $50 for the single strip light ... which is outrageous to me.

Many thanks to the poster that suggested the T5 lights ... I do like them and they are indeed brighter.:hubba:  Hopefully they are worth the $165 investment.:watchplant: 



:giggle:


----------



## Growdude (Sep 12, 2011)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I do like them and they are indeed brighter.:hubba:  Hopefully they are worth the $165 investment.:watchplant:
> 
> :giggle:


 
Im sure your going to love them for vegging, but for $165 you could have got a much better system that would be ideal for both vegg and flower.

@55,000 lumens its almost twice as much.
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-400w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 12, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Im sure your going to love them for vegging, but for $165 you could have got a much better system that would be ideal for both vegg and flower.
> 
> @55,000 lumens its almost twice as much.
> hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-400w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp



:ciao: Grow ... That would not have met my needs those fixtures went into three different areas of my grow ... one was for the clones ... one was for the lower veg. level and the other was for the separate veg box ...:watchplant: one fixture couldn't cover all areas ... and I have to consider the heat factor.  I use the "big guns" (HID) on the flower level.  Also the $165 was to the door price.eace:



:giggle:


----------



## soil (Sep 13, 2011)

t5's are great. if you can "afford" them you will never go back to the t12's. i could really use to replace my shop lights too ...... but its not in the budget right yet.

i do believe if your usin shop lights and switch to t5's the growth will go faster with the louder lights. (like noticably faster)




soil .....


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 15, 2011)

:ciao:Hi soil ... hope all is well with ye ... I will have to post a report to let you good folks know how that is working out ... but yes indeed ... they were expensive in my book, and yet, you have to pay what I paid for the two bulb fixture for the single strip in most of the store.:bolt: and according to HTG Supply these are the "budget" fixtures:huh: 

If they do show improvement and faster growth I will see if the budget will allow me to replace the two remaining t12 fixtures with two t5 before HTG Supply raises their price to match the other stores.

I could use the t12's to put light on the sides of the plants if heat doesn't become a factor.:watchplant: 

So far I like the lights ... they haven't given me any problems ... hopefully they will continue to function well:laugh: .




:giggle:


----------



## soil (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Reb , im doin alright. 

Things are going slow but they are going. 

You will love the t5's. mine get so much healthier when they get put under the big guns , so i know my t12's just aint cuttin it right now. 




soil


----------

